# Bank only allowing €5,000 per day...no ordering of cash allowed



## Sandals (24 Feb 2014)

In Bank today to withdraw a large figure for a purchase for which I need cash as bank draft would need time to clear. In fairness I havent been in a bank for about six years but had brought my passport with me. 

Told by two members of staff I would have to make repeat trips for the rest of week to get €5k each day, which is a great inconvenience to me. Is this correct and same with all banks (as I feel a change of banks will be on the cards).

One member of staff had a shocking attitude and made numerous mistakes and when handing me the cash didnt pop it in an envelope, practically threw it at me when I asked for one...


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Feb 2014)

Can understand where you are coming from as I specifically asked for cash to be counted out of full view of queue and put in envelope but they proceeded to count it out loudly on countertop and I had to ask again for an envelope   Having said this would have to agree with the banks that from a security point of view it is madness in this day and age to be withdrawing such large amounts of cash.  I was also withdrawing a lot less than your amount.

AIB would appear to have a €5,000 daily withdrawal figure but not sure if that refers to on-line only.


----------



## DMcL1971 (24 Feb 2014)

I would recommend ringing the banks customer care line and asking what the rules and limits are. Different banks have different rules. Which bank are you using?

Most banks have a limit on the amount of cash you can take out over the counter without giving them any notice. But if you ring them and say you would like to withdraw a large amount, they will prepare it for you and you can then collect it in a day or two. I would assume that this must be a regular occurrence particularly if someone is buying a car for cash.

Banks do have various withdrawal limits e.g. Daily ATM cash withdrawal, Daily POS total, Single POS transaction limit, online transfer limit to third parties, online transfer limit between own accounts, etc.

I spoke to EBS recently and was told that the maximum total cash withdrawals from ATM's in one day was 600, maximum total of POS transactions in one day was 1500, maximum cash withdrawal in a branch was 1300 per day, the maximum transfer online was 5K per day. And there was an overall limit of 5K cumulative on all withdrawals in one day.

PTSB have a total online transfer limit of 5K per day but you can transfer an additional 5K using their phone service.

KBC have a maximum online transfer limit of 15k per day but a maximum individual transfer limit of 5K.

Also ATM cards have different limits on cash withdrawal but ATM machines can have their own limits too. There is an ATM near me which has a maximum withdrawal limit of 100. If the ATM is supplied by your bank you usually have a high limit but if your card is from a different bank you have a lower limit. E.G. I used to have an NIB card. From an ATM outside an NIB branch I cold withdraw 1000 in one transaction, from a BOI ATM I could withdraw 300 but from a PTSB ATM I could only withdraw 200.


----------



## DublinTexas (25 Feb 2014)

Sandals said:


> In Bank today to withdraw a large figure for a purchase for which I need cash as bank draft would need time to clear. In fairness I havent been in a bank for about six years but had brought my passport with me.
> 
> Told by two members of staff I would have to make repeat trips for the rest of week to get €5k each day, which is a great inconvenience to me. Is this correct and same with all banks (as I feel a change of banks will be on the cards).
> 
> One member of staff had a shocking attitude and made numerous mistakes and when handing me the cash didnt pop it in an envelope, practically threw it at me when I asked for one...



PTSB also allows you maximum 5000€ in cash, however that is without advance notice, they are willing to give you more if you pre-order it and they need 48 hours to get it.

Plus be prepared that they are going to ask questions about why you need your own money, they claim this is a requirement and that they need to report it to revenue.

My advise is to talk to the bank manager and have him order the amount you need in so that you can withdraw it. PTSB will allow you higher withdraws in the managers office instead of the public area.

Amazing how banks stop you from withdrawing your own money.


----------



## Sandals (25 Feb 2014)

BOI is my bank. We have all our daily banking with them and prob 70% of our money. 

I wanted to ordered the money, had planned to get it Friday. Was told not allowed and when I asked a second time I was told "I just told you....". A second teller was called as I asked to check with someone but the gap was so tight in the window she misheard the situation as she was back in the office part and thought I wanted the whole lot today, the original teller was physically fuming. 

She made a mistake the first place in filling out the withdrawal slip (as Id no card) and left me €500 short which meant I would have to come in an extra day to collect the €500. On pointing this out she tried to blame me. I let it go. However on counting the whole notes, she made a bit of a flip on the notes at around the 4k mark and proceeded to count with no numbers and then magically announced the final figure. I asked her to double count it and she stated her shock "Iv just done it". I said i wasnt happy and she said count it yourself then. I didnt get chance to answer her as she turned a machine around and stuck the cash into it...she then said "Are you happy now" and stuck an elastic band on the money and Im not joking threw the money out to me. 

Asking for the envelope was the final straw for her and she thew one out of the window..At this stage I was disgusted and fuming and quietly asked her to put the money into the envelope and handed her both. She did so. 

I intent to write to the bank manager and also the dublin address (after the next few days of collecting my money as its a rural bank with only one teller who I found out yesterday evening will be the same one on for the week). 

Yes, DMcL1971, am buying a campervan and as we're travelling long distance from the dealer on Sunday to collect, it would be following Sunday we'd have to wait till (which wouldnt suit us anyway) if we didnt have the cash. 

Yes, DublinTexas, I m shocked at how difficult it is to withdraw the money, MY money. My husband normally deals with the bank but I had decided Id take it out of my personal account this time. 

In Aldi last Saturday (dont often get the opportunity to shop there) and the checkout man said "Cash or Laser, Madam" which I thought at the time was a lovely touch.


----------



## DMcL1971 (25 Feb 2014)

That is dreadful customer service. I would not accept that from a bank. If the staff member has a bad attitude it should be addressed my the branch manger or higher. Even if they were just having a bad day, it is still their job to be polite and they should just get on with their job. There are plenty of people on the dole who would love to have her job.

I would recommend writing to the branch manager and also following BOI's formal complaints procedure. It can be found on their website http://personalbanking.bankofireland.com/help-centre/customer-complaints-process/. If everything is not resolved to your satisfaction you can always just move your business to another bank instead. I have moved my daily banking several times over the years, for both financial reasons and customer service reasons. It is very simple to do.


----------



## DMcL1971 (25 Feb 2014)

I just contacted BOI and they gave me the info below.



Your branch will only require 24 hours withdrawal notice on your current account for amounts in excess of E5000. However if it is above E10,000 please allow 48 hours notice.

You can obtain a draft from your branch any day. However, if you require cash please note that our branches do operate cashless days. For this reason we would suggest that you call your branch before you pop in and remember to bring photo ID on the day.


----------



## car (27 Feb 2014)

DublinTexas said:


> PTSB also allows you maximum 5000€ in cash, however that is without advance notice, they are willing to give you more if you pre-order it and they need 48 hours to get it.
> 
> Plus be prepared that they are going to ask questions about why you need your own money, they claim this is a requirement and that they need to report it to revenue.
> 
> ...



they dont stop you, they just control it for large amounts.  

Ive a danske (spit) laser**, only had a limit of 500 on an AIB atm but needed 6k, rang them up,  few authorization checks over the phone, they upped the limit, I withdrew 6k from the atm, rang them and the limit went back down again.  Quite happy with the process actually.   

Security on both sides.

**danske closed their laser cards on monday as part of their shutdown process


----------



## Sandals (27 Feb 2014)

The same teller, has got nicer in her approach but still no envelope, nor will she count the money out in front of me (runs it through the machine)..have asked three days in a row for an envelope... 

My point is Im shocked I couldnt order my money for collection in one go...money would only have been in my possession for day and half then...as it is Im been storing money all week and one can get a bit paranoid about checking it!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandals (27 Feb 2014)

DMcL1971 said:


> I just contacted BOI and they gave me the info below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for that. I needed over the 10k, I had gone in Monday to order and would have picked up Friday. I def intend writing to both the local bank and the head office address Iv looked up, as it was a huge inconvenience for me to get into the bank everyday.


----------



## wbbs (27 Feb 2014)

They are probably not allowed count it out, too obvious to others in the queue that you are getting loads of cash, security risk I would imagine.  I know years ago when I was in the bank we would bring a customer who wanted a large sum into a private office to count it out, then again though we had no machine, I can remember pre computers even


----------



## Sandals (28 Feb 2014)

wbbs, the first day she did count it out in front of me but got very ticked when I asked her to do again as I couldnt be sure it was all there. All others days she just popped thro the machine. 

Prev my husband ordered 9.2k and they did bring him into the office to count it, nov 2012. 

My husband was raging when he heard what happened to me as he has had three issues with the same branch over the last year: 

cheque machine not working most of the times and would you believe the same staff member asked him "have you a problem, I just said I cant take your cheque at the counter" my husband called for the manager (who took the cheques and apologized), 

secondly our card skimmed and money taken, replaced by bank, then taken out again and again replaced after my husband pointed it out to them...

thirdly cash machine not working and husband took 1k out at the counter, with chatting etc (on tellers side) my husband on reaching front door realised she'd only counted out 700. He went back to counter and was told manager would ring him that eve...he did and was told yes...sorry about that (I was aware of this situation which was why I was so careful about trying to keep up with counting of my money).


----------



## DMcL1971 (28 Feb 2014)

Sounds like your branch is very unprofessional. If I were you I would firstly lodge your formal complaint. Then, regardless of the outcome, move your business elsewhere. Switching banks is very easy to do. I would advise you to switch your DD's yourself, do not trust the banks to do it for you. It is actually a lot quicker then using their switching services.


----------

